# Looking for a Obj/Gyn in Bay Area/california



## luckygurl

Hello Ladies,

So glad to be part of this forum.

I was looking for some help and recommendations for Obj/Gyn in the Bay 
Area,California or any trusted websites to check. 

Do we have many women here from the California? 

I am 42yrs old and this is my first time. Since I am new to California and the process, I picked one Obj/Gyn based on availability for my first check at 4 weeks. She took my details,did a urine test,ultrasound becuase I was not sure of my dates and recommended pre-natal vitamins. When I asked her for the name of the prenatals she suggested to buy anyone over the counter(that kind of rattled me more :)

I called a nearby hospital covered by my insurance and they said they do not have any available appointments in the next month.

How do I select my Gyn? How do I find one who has handled 40+ yr pregnancies.

Since I am 42 ,I am assuming a midwife wont work for me as I am considered High Risk (would love the traditional approach though).

Do look forward to your help.


----------



## luckygurl

Is there no one in this forum from California or the United States?


----------



## Smimms

Where in the Bay are you located? Who is your insurance carrier?


----------



## Sweetpea31802

Hello!

I live in the Bay Area. I am 39 and 4 weeks pregnant right now.

What city do you live in? And what insurance do you have?

You can always call up your insurance and ask them which OB's are covered through your plan and then Yelp them to see there reviews.


----------



## Mdc

I also live in the area and am 4 weeks along with my first. I agree I would recommend calling your insurance or going on line. My Ob is through Sitter Health. I do like them, but it has a ton of docs and they are busy so sometimes hard to get consistency.


----------

